# Coupe-feu intégré à mac os.



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir pourquoi le coupe-feu (panneau préférence système, sécurité) intégré de base à mac os était inactif? Est-il utile de l'activer? Si oui pourquoi est-il inactif à la base?

Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## Fmparis (2 Juin 2011)

OmgWtfu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir pourquoi le coupe-feu (panneau préférence système, sécurité) intégré de base à mac os était inactif? Est-il utile de l'activer? Si oui pourquoi est-il inactif à la base?
> 
> Merci de m'éclairer.



Perso... je trouve toujours utile et même important de l'activer ! Cela permet de te protéger un minimum quand tu est connecté à internet. Le pourquoi cela n'est pas activé par défaut ? Je n'en sais rien. 

Bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2011)

Il est utile et nécessaire de l'activer, oui


----------



## supergrec (2 Juin 2011)

Chez moi aussi il est inactif. 

Avec les nouvelles box, un pare feu est intégrés.

Ne risque t-il pas de rentré en conflit et rendre leurs action inefficace ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Surtout qu'en l'activant ou doit accepter les connexions entrantes en cliquant sur le message, par exemple à l'ouverture de jdownloader et c'est ch****!


----------



## zoubi2 (2 Juin 2011)

"_Avec les nouvelles box, un pare feu est intégrés.

Ne risque t-il pas de rentré en conflit et rendre leurs action inefficace ?_  "

Effectivement les box et autres modem/routeurs ont leur pare-feu. Et on m'a toujours dit qu'il ne fallait surtout pas mettre deux pare-feux les uns derrière les autres...


----------



## supergrec (2 Juin 2011)

zoubi2 a dit:


> "_Avec les nouvelles box, un pare feu est intégrés.
> 
> Ne risque t-il pas de rentré en conflit et rendre leurs action inefficace ?_  "
> 
> Effectivement les box et autres modem/routeurs ont leur pare-feu. Et on m'a toujours dit qu'il ne fallait surtout pas mettre deux pare-feux les uns derrière les autres...



Oui c'est ce que j'avais entendu aussi.

Vue que tout le monde disait d'activé celui du mac, je commencer a me dire que ce n'étais pas gênant.

En tous cas tu confirme ma thèse. Je le laisse donc inactif, comme depuis des années et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis.


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2011)

zoubi2 a dit:


> Effectivement les box et autres modem/routeurs ont leur pare-feu. Et on m'a toujours dit qu'il ne fallait surtout pas mettre deux pare-feux les uns derrière les autres...


Absolument pas.

On peut mettre autant de pare-feux qu'on le souhaite les uns derrière les autres.

D'une part ça ne gêne pas le fonctionnement, et d'autre part « deux précautions valent mieux qu'une », comme on dit : si l'un des pare-feux s'arrête (du fait d'une erreur de manipulation ou d'une attaque), l'autre sera encore là pour assurer la sécurité.


Pour ma part, depuis des années j'ai trois pare-feux activés simultanément entre mon Mac et Internet (un pare-feu IP et un pare-feu applicatif sur le Mac, et un pare-feu IP sur le modem-routeur) et ça n'a jamais posé de problème.

Bien au contraire, ça permet de protéger mes machines contre des menaces d'origines différentes : le pare-feu applicatif contre les logiciels cherchant à communiquer avec l'extérieur (et ils sont nombreux), le pare-feu IP du Mac contre les adresses et services non autorisés sur le réseau local (provenant d'un de mes PC sous Windows ou d'un éventuel piratage du Wifi par exemple) ou transitant par lui, et le pare-feu du modem-routeur contre les services non autorisés sur Internet (notamment les services entrants).


----------



## supergrec (2 Juin 2011)

"Faut-il activer ou non le coupe-feu interne à OS X ?

De nos jours, la plupart des internautes utilisent soit un routeur (en plus du modem), soit un modem-routeur ou encore une "Box" (Freebox, LiveBox" etc...). Tous ces appareils sont munis d'un coupe-feu interne que l'on peut paramétrer à sa convenance.
Si c'est votre cas, alors n'activez pas le coupe-feu interne de SNOW LEOPARD car cela ferait doublon et pourrait même perturber le fonctionnement de votre Mac sur Internet. Laissez le bien "désactivé". Paramétrez simplement comme vous le souhaitez, le coupe-feu de votre routeur/Box."

Source : MacOSXFacile.com

http://www.osxfacile.com/parefeu.html


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Si c'est votre cas, alors n'activez pas le coupe-feu interne de SNOW LEOPARD car cela ferait doublon et pourrait même perturber le fonctionnement de votre Mac sur Internet.


Une justification à cette affirmation ? 

Au contraire, si vous avez les deux, activez-les, mais alors paramétrez-les correctement.

Comme je l'ai suggéré juste au-dessus, ça peut très bien fonctionner, et comme leur rôle est un peu différent ils ne protègent pas forcément des mêmes sources de menace.


----------



## supergrec (2 Juin 2011)

Toujours très satisfait des conseils donné par ce site, qui je pense est tenu par des personnes ayant une connaissance supérieure a la moyenne en ce qui concerne l'univers mac.

Je vais donc suivre leurs conseil et ne pas activé mon pare feu mac.

Après chacun fais comme il le sens.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Moi de même je le laisse inactif, surtout que si je l'active il devient contraignant à envoyer des demande d'autorisations..


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2011)

La configuration du pare-feu du Mac et du modem posent les mêmes problèmes. Si l'on est capable de configurer celui du modem, alors on est certainement en mesure de configurer celui du Mac. En revanche, l'inverse me paraît plus difficile (retrouver sur le modem le réglage équivalent d'une case cochée sur le Mac est loin d'être évident).

Si vous décidez de ne pas activer le pare-feu du Mac, assurez-vous au moins que le pare-feu du modem est efficace. En effet, ce n'est pas parce qu'il est activé qu'il bloque forcément les menaces. Activer et configurer sont deux choses différentes, et une configuration correcte est absolument nécessaire à une bonne protection.

Et puis dans ce cas, évitez aussi d'activer les liaisons sans fil (Wifi, Bluetooth), sur lesquelles le pare-feu du modem n'offre aucune protection pour le Mac.


Et donc, pour répondre à la question initiale « _pourquoi le coupe-feu du Mac est-il inactif par défaut ?_ », je dirais que c'est parce *si on l'active, alors il faut aussi le configurer*. La question et la réponse valent aussi pour celui du modem.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

OK je comprends bien.

Par contre pourquoi si je mes jdownloader dans les applications qui sont autorisées (dans avancé en bas), j'ai quand même le message au démarrage de l'application qui me demande l'autorisation? Comment faire pour l'autoriser une fois et pas à chaque fois?


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2011)

OmgWtfu a dit:


> Par contre pourquoi si je mes jdownloader dans les applications qui sont autorisées (dans avancé en bas), j'ai quand même le message au démarrage de l'application qui me demande l'autorisation? Comment faire pour l'autoriser une fois et pas à chaque fois?


Je m'interroge sur le comportement que tu décris.

Le pare-feu de Mac OS réglé dans _Préférences Système>Sécurité>Coupe-feu_ ne concerne que les connexions entrantes, lesquelles sont soit autorisées, soit bloquées.

Par conséquent, si tu reçois un message au démarrage de ton application, c'est très certainement parce qu'elle tente une connexion sortante pour vérifier une mise-à-jour. Je pense donc que l'autorisation réclamée l'est certainement par un autre pare-feu, tel que Little-Snitch par exemple, lequel n'a aucun rapport avec le pare-feu de Mac OS.

Peux-tu confirmer ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Si le pare-feu est inactif aucunes demande quand je démarre cette application. Dès que je l'active et que je redémarre l'appli demande d'autorisation, et à chaque fois! Donc ça a un rapport avec le pare-feu mac os.. Et je n'ai aucuns autres pare-feu d'installés.

Je vais chercher dans les réglages de jdownloader vis-à-vis des mises à jour...


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2011)

Au temps pour moi. Il s'agit donc bien du pare-feu de Mac OS X... En fait, je n'avais pas vu ce qu'était au juste jDownloader.

Le message de demande de confirmation paraît donc normal.

 Cela dit, si les sites de téléchargement font effectivement des accès entrants, je trouve que c'est plutôt « chaud » côté sécurité, car plutôt risqué et pas vraiment justifié compte tenu du but à atteindre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Oui mais si je veux utiliser jdownloader j'ai pas le choix.. Enfin voila du coup pas de solutions pour ses messages d'autorisations..


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2011)

Il y a nécessairement un problème, parce qu'une application autorisée ne devrait pas redemander l'autorisation. Cela vient peut-être du fait que l'application est écrite en Java, et qu'en fait ce n'est probablement pas elle qui est directement chargée des communications, mais un sous-système auquel elle fait appel.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------

Si ce problème d'autorisation est gênant, il est tout-à-fait envisageable de changer de stratégie pour contrôler les connexions entrantes, et d'utiliser à la place le pare-feu IP, c'est-à-dire non plus sur la base des applications, mais sur celle des services utilisés et de l'adresse des appelants (c'est pour ma part ce que j'ai privilégié, le pare-feu applicatif étant dévolu aux connexions sortantes - il s'agit de LitteSnitch).

Le paramétrage du pare-feu IP natif du Mac est un peu plus pointu, et comme Apple n'a pas prévu grand chose pour le réaliser, il est préférable de faire appel à un front-end du type WaterRoof.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

Merci je vais aller voir ces 2 logiciels! Avec ceux là, plus besoin d'activer le pare-feu natif?


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Juin 2011)

OmgWtfu a dit:


> Merci je vais aller voir ces 2 logiciels! Avec ceux là, plus besoin d'activer le pare-feu natif?


LittleSnitch est un pare-feu indépendant, pour les connexions sortantes exclusivement, et applicatif (il fait une distinction entre les logiciels à l'origine des connexions). Toutefois, certains programmes installés au niveau du système sont en mesure de contourner ce pare-feu (Parallels Desktop le fait, par exemple), et il convient d'installer un autre pare-feu pour gérer ce cas de figure.

WaterRoof n'est quant à lui qu'un front-end. Ce n'est pas un pare-feu, mais une simple interface de commande pour paramétrer le pare-feu IP natif de Mac OS X. En fait, on pourrait très bien s'en passer et ne recourir qu'à des lignes de commande dans Terminal, mais ce serait beaucoup plus fastidieux. Le pare-feu IP permet de gérer à la fois les connexions entrantes et sortantes.


Et pour répondre à ta question, tout dépend de l'usage et la configuration de ton Mac et de ton réseau local. Une stratégie de sécurisation se conçoit dans son ensemble, et pas sous la forme d'éléments indépendants : c'est une sorte de patchwork dont l'assemblage doit au final laisser le moins de trous possible.

Si pour sécuriser le Mac, la situation ne nécessite pas une stratégie impliquant de vérifier quel logiciel traite une connexion entrante (notamment parce que ces connexions sont déjà filtrées par ailleurs), alors tu peux te passer du pare-feu applicatif natif.

Mais dans le cas contraire ou en cas de doute, il est préférable de l'activer et de le paramétrer convenablement. Comme je le rappelais plus haut, « deux précautions valent mieux qu'une ».


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

Ok. Merci beaucoup d'avoir répondu à toutes mes questions. Je vais dans un premier temps activer le pare-feu natif, et ensuite voir pour pousser la sécurité. Merci!!


----------

